# Goggles for Plasma Cutter use ??



## TOOLNUT

Goggles for plasma cutter use.

I have a small plasma cutter (Harbor Freight, 220v 40 amp) and so far am fascinated with it. However, no goggles came with it and I tried my regular welding hood ,with #10 lens I think, and it was way too dark. I needed a lighter shade to be able to see what I was doing. I did try the goggles from my acetylene welder and they seemed to be OK. 

I need to know what others are using, I don't want to damage my eyes so I need to know what others are using and any help will be appreciated.
Jerry


----------



## Tony Wells

OSHA regs referred to here:

http://www.plasma-cutters.net/plasma-cutter-eye-protection/


----------



## dave

With 40 amps you should be ok with dark off the shelf sunglasses
You can also try to use the torch head it's self to block the arc
Takes a little getting use to but works very well
Have fun they are an awesome tool
And dont touch the work with the tip it will get expensive !!!


----------



## Highpower

These work for me: http://store.cyberweld.com/misaglsh5lew1.html
(Shade #5)


----------



## RandyM

Yup, torch goggles for me too.


----------



## TOOLNUT

Thanks a lot guys,
I will still be watching for comments, but now feel much safer knowing that others think the torch goggles are sufficient. 

I have had cartaract surgery on both eyes and might be a bit over sensitive to the possible hazard than many other people. I have also managed to control a rare artery disease that could have caused blindness if it had went untreated.
Got it in time by a good family doctor.
My thoughts are _"Better safe than Sorry ". _ 

I don't do very much cutting at one time so doubt if the full face would be needed, but will keep that in mind though and look for a lighter shade lense for my regular arc wellding helmet.
Tnx agn
Jerry


----------



## geotek

The green tinted full face shield is what I use. It's also nice to use at the bench grinder.


----------



## Kennyd

My LWS has nice goggles for about $10 made just for PC's, you might want to stop by yours and have a look. They also have full shade 5 face shields.


----------



## brucer

from hypertherm 
Less than 40 amps.......shade 5
 41-60 amps..................shade 6
 61-300 amps................shade 8

 I have a 40amp plasma, I use my speedglas 9000x auto darkening helmet with it turned off (shade 5).... A silver sharpie works great for marking for plasma cutting..


----------



## Joe Romas

I just got a 3 in 1 plasma/tig/stick on e-bay yesterday so this is very timley for me. I also saw a chart showing my HF Blue flame unit with a low setting of 9 is not suited for mig when set low current of around 90 amps.
This is a good thread! So now I'll need a face shield of 5 or 6 and or special sun glasses.

Joe


----------



## dan1987

brucer said:


> from hypertherm
> Less than 40 amps.......shade 5
> 41-60 amps..................shade 6
> 61-300 amps................shade 8
> 
> I have a 40amp plasma, I use my speedglas 9000x auto darkening helmet with it turned off (shade 5).... A silver sharpie works great for marking for plasma cutting..



Thanks for that info, I'm after some goggles myself.


----------



## Rbeckett

Full face shade 5 and a set of safety glasses with side protection on under the shield.  You will be surprised at the prolific metal jumping around from a plasma cytter in use.  That stuff goes everywhere so be carefull of the eyes and watch your shop for slag fires too.  The plasma propels the slag a long way, longer than you would expect so look around well before you call it a day.  Hate to hear of anybody burning down their shop from a slag fire.  Safet first, always...
Bob


----------

